# BBA on Flourite



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have had small issues with BBA growing on my flourite substrate only in one small area until recently. Now the BBA seems to grow on the flourite all over the tank. The only other areas I get it is a small amount on the bog wood and between some rocks I have in the corner. I keep all of my nutrient parameters within specs except phosphate which always seems to be low (increase in P seems to accelerate the algae as well as addition of Fe - so I have stopped add Fe for now). I also get it on the outlet holes of my Eheim 2028 spraybar. I did buy a powerhead for more circulation but havent installed it yet. I am also about to switch to a combo of dry ferts and Seachem but have been doing the Seachem routine. This tank has been running for about 7 years. (My profile has other specs on the tank.)

I am able to pick out the affected pieces of flourite and clean the other areas when they get bad and keep up with it but I'd like to be rid of it. I do have bottled CO2 thru a diffuser and it is around 30ppm. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

What are you using for light.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm stumped. I used to get BBA in my substrate whenever I dosed flourish (before I started dosing all the macros and excel), but I thought it was due to excess micronutrients and no macros. After I started dosing the full line of ferts, BBA vanished (maybe just a couple tiny spots hanging on).

Maybe a 70% water change and start over? 

-Dave


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

My lighting is 40w grolux, 40w grolux WS for 10.5 hrs; 32w aquarelle, 32w ADV850 and 32w 8000K allglass for 8.5 hrs and 2 x 55w PLL-950s for 4 hrs. The dawn dusk grolux come on at 11:30 and off at 10pm; the T8s on at 12:30pm and off at 9pm; the PCs on at 2pm and off at 6pm.

I started noticing the change awhile after I started using Equilibrium instead of Electroright. My water is VERY soft and I need to add minerals. My GH is about 7ppm to 14 ppm and KH is <1 deg. Not sure this is it or not.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

davemonkey said:


> I'm stumped. I used to get BBA in my substrate whenever I dosed flourish (before I started dosing all the macros and excel), but I thought it was due to excess micronutrients and no macros. After I started dosing the full line of ferts, BBA vanished (maybe just a couple tiny spots hanging on).
> 
> Maybe a 70% water change and start over?
> 
> -Dave


I have been dosing all macros and micros based on the Seachem dosing chart Left C has in his sticky thread in the advanced fert section. I have only changed the days around not the dose. I do water changes weekly via gravel vac. I do plan on going to flourite black which I have already purchased......just need to find the time.


----------



## GIfishguy (May 6, 2008)

My tank was doing the same, Only at the high flow areas of my tank. I had to scoop out the effected gravel and soak it in H2O2 for a couple of hours than placed it back. The BBA eventionally died off. It took a while.


----------

